# Can't see memory temperature for my laptop



## hotafrika (Nov 16, 2021)

Hi! I have Lenovo Legion 5 17ACH6 with 3070 onboard. But with GPU-Z 2.43.0 I can't see GPU memory temperature in the list of sensors. I see just GPU Temperature, Hot Spot, CPU Temperature and other non-temperature metrics. Is it specific for my laptop or laptops in common? Because I see that this sensor (Memory Temperature) is available for PC dedicated video cards


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 16, 2021)

The vast majority of GPUs, laptop or desktop do not have memory temperature sensors. Or if they have, they are not exposed to software that can read them.


----------



## hotafrika (Nov 16, 2021)

As I understand I can just suppose Graphic Card Memory Temperature. If I have Hot Spot 70 C degrees, GPU Temperature 60 C degrees, can I suppose that memory temperature about 80 C degrees? 
Any thoughts about this?


----------



## mstenholm (Nov 16, 2021)

hotafrika said:


> As I understand I can just suppose Graphic Card Memory Temperature. If I have Hot Spot 70 C degrees, GPU Temperature 60 C degrees, can I suppose that memory temperature about 80 C degrees?
> Any thoughts about this?


I only owned and taken apart one laptop with a dedicated GPU and based on that I would say that this temperature can only be guestimeted. It is completely down to the design of the cooler and how well the contact is between the memory chip and the "heat conducter". The producer, Lenovo in this case, have given it many thoughts on how to make sure your GPU will outlive the warranty period. You can be sure it will be plenty warm, but you have to live without the knowledge of the exact value.


----------



## The King (Nov 16, 2021)

Try HWinfo64.








						Free Download HWiNFO Sofware | Installer & Portable for Windows, DOS
					

Start to analyze your hardware right now! HWiNFO has available as an Installer and Portable version for Windows (32/64-bit) and Portable version for DOS.




					www.hwinfo.com


----------



## Vya Domus (Nov 16, 2021)

hotafrika said:


> As I understand I can just suppose Graphic Card Memory Temperature. If I have Hot Spot 70 C degrees, GPU Temperature 60 C degrees, can I suppose that memory temperature about 80 C degrees?
> Any thoughts about this?



Probably more in the region of 90-95C if it's a laptop. It doesn't really matter, all memory chips run that hot.


----------



## hotafrika (Nov 16, 2021)

Vya Domus said:


> Probably more in the region of 90-95C if it's a laptop. It doesn't really matter, all memory chips run that hot.


OMG. It seems like in case of laptop mining it will not live long life..


----------



## Chomiq (Nov 16, 2021)

hotafrika said:


> OMG. It seems like in case of laptop mining it will not live long life..


Are you mining on that laptop?


----------



## hotafrika (Nov 16, 2021)

Chomiq said:


> Are you mining on that laptop?


I tried. It gives about 65MH. But I'm not sure about health of my laptop

It is more interesting for me to work on remote monitoring for hosts and GPUs


----------



## hotafrika (Nov 16, 2021)

delshay said:


> Memory sensor can be fitted to DDR1 & above, it's what I do after repair/restore & most software can detect it.


It is RAM memory as I can see. Not memory of video card


----------



## delshay (Nov 16, 2021)

hotafrika said:


> It is RAM memory as I can see. Not memory of video card



Sorry deleted posting, your talking about VMEM.  One would think there should be a sensor for that.

EDIT: Try AIDA64 or 3DMARK  to see if it's detected.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Nov 16, 2021)

hotafrika said:


> I tried. It gives about 65MH. But I'm not sure about health of my laptop
> 
> It is more interesting for me to work on remote monitoring for hosts and GPUs


Yeah go ahead and keep on mining, it will fail due to thermals


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 24, 2021)

I use HW Monitor and it shows the temp of my Tt Toughram.
Not all Ram has built in sensors.


----------

